# Andreas Aase plays Bach on custom guitar



## Vinyl (Jan 22, 2014)

My friend Andreas is a very accomplished guitarist, and his new album "V.(Bach)" might interest some of you. 
He plays Bach on his fiddle-tuned custom 8-string guitar, with a pick, and coming at it from a Norwegian folk musical direction, finds truly new interpretations.

Enjoy:






Spotify:


----------

